

You need IPv6 now and here's how to get it - IgorPartola
http://igorpartola.com/ipv6-2/you-need-ipv6-now-and-heres-how-to-get-it

======
aioprisan
Do we really need IPv6 now? What are the benefits for the average user? Where
are those apps taking advantage of IPv6?

~~~
IgorPartola
Because as soon as some percentage of hosts on the internet is IPv6-enabled
there will likely be an avalanche effect of people actually taking advantage
of it. Chrome and Firefox don't have 100% market-share, yet webapps that push
the boundaries of their features are all over the place. We need to get to the
tipping point ASAP.

Also, you can ssh to any machine in your home when you are on the road (my
most common use case), and this works already.

